# Which glue to use for vinyl/pvc fence?



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

I have the following fence one which some of the stakes came out:

http://i.imgur.com/muvoVVg.jpg

What glue do I use to put them back together? It looks like there was some clear plastic type glue used previously (bottom of picture). Also, is this fence vinyl or pvc?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a super cheaply made PVC fence that looks like Lowes used to sell and have since been changed and is now screwed and glued.
Glue all you want it's just going to fall back off.
It needs to be screwed.
Or just replace it with a better grade fence.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I have used liquid nails to stick those back on. Put some blue tape around it to hold it place till the adhesive sets.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

I have that EXACT fence on a property I own. Mine looks a lot nicer though. The previous owners installed it about 8 years ago and it still looks good. The neighbor behind has a lawn service that rips pickets off regularly. I have tried clamping with Liquid Nails and even super glue gel and they do not hold more than a couple of months. What I finally started doing is drill a 5/8" hole from behind through the "2x4" plastic. It will give you a window to put your power driver to drive 1" screws into the pickets. I found some white painted screws that work well. I'm going to rig a jig out of wood scrap soon so the whole repair will be faster. To plug the 5/8" hole you can get some plastic plugs off eBay.


----------



## rkj (Nov 6, 2013)

> That's a super cheaply made PVC fence that looks like Lowes used to sell and have since been changed and is now screwed and glued.
> Glue all you want it's just going to fall back off.


lol, I was thinking someone would say this. 


> I have that EXACT fence on a property I own. Mine looks a lot nicer though. The previous owners installed it about 8 years ago and it still looks good. The neighbor behind has a lawn service that rips pickets off regularly. I have tried clamping with Liquid Nails and even super glue gel and they do not hold more than a couple of months. What I finally started doing is drill a 5/8" hole from behind through the "2x4" plastic. It will give you a window to put your power driver to drive 1" screws into the pickets. I found some white painted screws that work well. I'm going to rig a jig out of wood scrap soon so the whole repair will be faster. To plug the 5/8" hole you can get some plastic plugs off eBay.


Thanks, I noticed that the beam that the pickets are connected to has a piece of wood inside. Maybe I could just get some screws, make a hole, and screw the stake into the beam?


> I have used liquid nails to stick those back on. Put some blue tape around it to hold it place till the adhesive sets.


Liquid nails is not a bad idea. Hmmm...


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

As I said, I used Liquid Nails Exterior and clamped it over night. About three or four months later the pickets fell off. Find a way to put screws in it. My way is nearly invisible. As someone said above they still sell the same design only the pickets are now screwed on by the manufacturer. It's a design flaw therefore I don't get mad about the lawn guys tearing mine up.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

pl premium will work/hold better than liquid nails for use with vinyl/pvc etc...


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

You need to use the proper glue and it will hold. Liquid nail is not what you use. You need to use a cellular glue that will fuse the PVC together, this is the one that i use


----------



## jeff21w (Apr 28, 2017)

Millertyme said:


> You need to use the proper glue and it will hold. Liquid nail is not what you use. You need to use a cellular glue that will fuse the PVC together, this is the one that i use


 What an *******
:vs_mad:


----------

